# Pixel 2 and Active Edge



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2018)

Basically, I'm a nutjob and hate the idea of my phone listening to me all the time. However, the ability to setup reminders, events, to-do lists, etc from voice is extremely nice. So, I'm looking for a way to keep my phone from listening to anything I say, until I squeeze the sides. I'm seeing some stuff about turning off the "ok Google" function, followed closely by popups that ask you to help set it up properly if you say "ok google". Sounds like it's still listening. Anyone have the steps to get it there, if possible? thanks


----------



## flmatter (Jun 13, 2018)

Turn-Off    have you tried this?     some say it works  others says it is still there..... YMMV.  Just trying to help


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Turn-Off    have you tried this?     some say it works  others says it is still there..... YMMV.  Just trying to help


I'm running a newer version of OS than that shows, even so that really just disables the whole process, I think... Still trying to find a way to kill the voice portion without disabling the usefulness of Active Edge _when I want it_ heheh


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 13, 2018)

No, if you turn off hotword detection, you can still use google now. You can still use the mic button on the search bar, and i'd assume you can still trigger it with the active edge. Though I could be wrong, I don't have the pixel.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> No, if you turn off hotword detection, you can still use google now. You can still use the mic button on the search bar, and i'd assume you can still trigger it with the active edge. Though I could be wrong, I don't have the pixel.


It looks like I've gotten the hotword turned off, and can still use the mic button in the search, which works great, but now I can't get the Active Edge to work rofl


----------



## xorbe (Jun 13, 2018)

Try reddit.com/r/googlepixel lots and lots of experts there


----------

